# FreeBSD 10.0 port GNOME 2 issue with Python 2.7.5 dependency



## tke1980 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello all,

End Goal:
I am a Windows administrator and programmer. In an attempt to develop new skills, namely Linux, decided to wipe my personal laptop and install FreeBSD 10 and GNOME 2.

Issue Background:
I did a clean install of FreeBSD 10 from memory stick; downloaded, and installed the latest portsnap package. As I am nearly brand new to Linux, I don't know what I will need, so I am making one of the classic mistakes I complain about my Windows users doing. During install of gnome2, I have been selecting all options at every menu screen.

Corrected Issue:
I did run into a circular dependency issue that included the DRI port that I corrected by removing the dependency in DRI, porting DRI, and then porting the dependency I removed. After this, gnome2 install continued to progress.

Current Issue:
GNOME 2, or one of its many dependencies, require Python 2.7.5. This port fails with the error pyth.h not found. I have been unable to find this file on line, and if I did, wouldn't know where to put it. 

Steps Taken:
Ported Python 3.3, to no effect.
Fetched, unpacked and made Python 2.7.5, this allowed the GNOME 2 port to progress for a while, then failed again stating the developer headers were not found.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2013)

First things first as it is imperative to get it right, FreeBSD is NOT a Linux. So stop calling it that.

How exactly are you installing GNOME? It almost sounds like you're trying to build from source instead of ports.


----------



## tke1980 (Oct 29, 2013)

I am doing the following to install GNOME:

```
cd /
cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2
make install clean
```


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 29, 2013)

To make it more easily, you can do the following:

First, install ports-mgmt/portmaster as usually you install _whatever_ port:

```
# cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster/ && make install clean
```

Then install GNOME 2 using portmaster(8)() just by running `# portmaster x11/gnome2`


----------



## tke1980 (Oct 29, 2013)

Before my most recent attempt, I did a `portsnap fetch extract`. It exited with error code 1 from /usr/ports/lang/python27/work/Python-2.7.5/portbld.shared

Error:

```
/use/ports/lang/python/work/Python-2.7.5/Python/thread_pthread.h:193: undefined reference to 'pthread_create' 
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
```


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 29, 2013)

```
/use/ports/lang/python/work/Python-2.7.5/Python/thread_pthread.h:193: undefined reference to 'pthread_create' 
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
```

This should be fixed after enable PTH option in lang/python27. Use `make config` to change the port configuration options.


----------



## tke1980 (Nov 2, 2013)

Install finally finished without errors, but when I try to run startx, I get a message from xinit stating that the connection to x server was lost.


----------



## trh411 (Nov 2, 2013)

Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors. Post here so we can have a look.

Also, what does your ~/.xinitrc look like? Your /etc/X11/xorg.conf might be useful as well if you have one.


----------



## tke1980 (Nov 5, 2013)

These are large files, I'm not going to be able to retype them. I'm writing my posts from my tablet. If I connect the tablet to my laptop, how can I find, mount, and copy the files so I can attach the here?


----------

